# Columbus Fishing Expo Feb 8-10



## Fish Ohio (Aug 10, 2018)

Curious who may be going from our area?


----------



## Bluebuster6912 (Jul 30, 2007)

Im In


----------



## Fish Ohio (Aug 10, 2018)

If we get enough Southwest Ohio guys we can have her get together.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

going on the saturday if i dont have to work.


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

Ill be there all three days


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

I have about 6 guys going from SW Ohio.


----------



## fishnisfun (Apr 16, 2012)

I went to this show a couple years back and found it to be very poor. I drove up from Cincy and was very disappointed. Hard to believe they would actually have a seminar on fishing catfish in local paylakes, but honestly, that was one of the more interesting seminars. I will not be attending. Much better shows around the tri state.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Can't please everyone.


----------



## crankbait09 (Apr 28, 2009)

I'll be going on Saturday. I attended last year. I really enjoyed it. I wasn't there for anything in particular, more of just wandering around. I wanted to attend a few seminars, but they were too far spread out, and I couldn't do much to waste hours on end till they came around. BUt all in all, I enjoyed browsing through all the gear for sale.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

I have been a few times and was there last year. I wasn't super impressed with it and didn't see that much tackle that I was interested in. I usually only go if nothing else is going on and there is no where to fish.


----------



## crankbait09 (Apr 28, 2009)

fishdealer04 said:


> I have been a few times and was there last year. I wasn't super impressed with it and didn't see that much tackle that I was interested in. I usually only go if nothing else is going on and there is no where to fish.


THAT is not an acceptable answer!

15 days to go!


----------



## TrapperZach (Jan 28, 2019)

It’s always a lot of fun and gets bigger every year. I’ll be there that Saturday.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

fishnisfun said:


> I went to this show a couple years back and found it to be very poor. I drove up from Cincy and was very disappointed. Hard to believe they would actually have a seminar on fishing catfish in local paylakes


 They should have a seminar this year on how paylakes get their catfish!


----------



## walleyedave (Oct 5, 2010)

Not worth the time--Again!!!


----------



## Pike (Apr 7, 2004)

I went last year and really enjoyed it. Learned a bit at the seminars, got to see lots of tackle/boats and had some fun with a few friends. I plan on going up on Sunday.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

I go,I enjoy it. But it's only 15 minutes away from me.
Compared to anything we had in columbus the last 10/15 years this show is great imo. There not going to please everyone,that's impossible. They have enuff tackle vendors an free stuff for the kids to keep us entertained.... 
Always nice to here fishslim preach about saugeyes,and crappies on local waters. 
I look forward to it every year. 
The food sucks an is over priced but they allow readmission so I just go down the road for lunch an come back.
Cant wait. I'll be there saterday with my 6 yr old son an 9 year old nephew. They're really excited to!


----------



## jwfish (Jan 28, 2005)

Yep be there Saturday not much else to do with everything flooded. Like to see a couple of the speakers.


----------



## Shmang (Mar 2, 2014)

I will be there on Sunday with my 16 and 10 year old boys. Hoping to find a suspending jerk bait to add to the arsenal and enjoy a Catfish seminar.


----------



## crankbait09 (Apr 28, 2009)

for those of you that went to the expo today (sunday), how were the crowds and sales? Any good deals due to it being the final day? I went yesterday and it was cram packed with people. Hot, and not much room to move. I enjoyed the show like always. stocked up on lures for this upcoming season.


----------



## Fish Ohio (Aug 10, 2018)

I went Saturday...big crowd. Picked up some baits from Coomer.


----------



## crankbait09 (Apr 28, 2009)

I picked up some from verbinator baits, the donkeys


----------



## Shmang (Mar 2, 2014)

I was very impressed with the show - it was very well attended and looked like the exhibitors were selling their stuff. The venue was comfortable, lay out offered a good floor plan, and was clean. We got there a little before 10am and only had a short wait to get in.

I picked up a suspending jerk bait, Gamma Panfish line, treble hooks, and some plastics. My 10 year old got Catfish hooks, assorted plastics, Bobbers, and sinkers. We enjoyed a great Catfish seminar from Mark Blauvelt who was entertaining and informative.

Only negative was the snow on the way back home down I-71. Cars and trucks were all over the road until about mile marker 40 when it tuned to rain.


----------



## gillman.6 (Jun 10, 2011)

Wife and I took our son to his first fiahing expo last Saturday. Very crowded but a great time. My son especially enjoyed fishslim's seminar (hopefully pic attaches).


----------



## gillman.6 (Jun 10, 2011)




----------

